# kozy heat gas fireplace opinions



## phishphan (Oct 19, 2014)

any opinions...im looking to pull the trigger on the sp36 or the thief river falls model...I love the look of both ..will I love the quality?????


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Oct 20, 2014)

The quality is questionable.   Mendota is a much better built unit with a much higher P4 rating.


----------



## smoggy66 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just read the recall on Kozy stoves because they may blow up.  I looked on "Kozy Fireplace Reviews" and saw an April 4, 2014 notice of the recall.  The Thief River Fall, the Princeton, Dassel, Mendota and others I did not know they made are being recalled.  16,000 units in USA and 2,291 units in Canada bought between 2009 - 2013 for $1450 and $3325.  This has made me not want to buy from Kozy, which I had been contemplating.  I had been looking at the Princeton and Mantle Surround for my living room, but not after reading the article on the recall.  These units were manufactures by Hussong Industries in Mass.


----------



## jamesf (Mar 6, 2015)

This may be a little late for your decision but I was searching for some info on cleaning or retouching the paint in the back of our Kozy Heat and saw this. We have had our Kozy Heat Dassel for 2 1/2 years and it has worked problem free and does exactly what we want it to. 

There was a recall with the ignitor which we received notification of. 
Our retailer here in Livermore sent two fellas out and they replaced it in a half hour tops. 

I would buy another. It is made well, shows no failures or faults and has what we felt was one of the most realistic log set and nice flames. It was installed by a general contractor when he built the new structure for it. He had installed fireplaces of various types and he has installed Kozy Heats before. He had no negative comments about it and I recall the instructions were clear and accurate. The only "issue" I have is the inside has started to show some discoloration. I haven't had the door off for a while so I don't know if I will be able to just clean it up or if it needs painting. Will see..


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 8, 2015)

smoggy66 said:


> I just read the recall on Kozy stoves because they may blow up.  I looked on "Kozy Fireplace Reviews" and saw an April 4, 2014 notice of the recall.  The Thief River Fall, the Princeton, Dassel, Mendota and others I did not know they made are being recalled.  16,000 units in USA and 2,291 units in Canada bought between 2009 - 2013 for $1450 and $3325.  This has made me not want to buy from Kozy, which I had been contemplating.  I had been looking at the Princeton and Mantle Surround for my living room, but not after reading the article on the recall.  These units were manufactures by Hussong Industries in Mass.




Whoa! Hold up there cowboy. Kozy DOES NOT make Mendota.  Mendota has NO recalls.


----------

